# Best fletching Jig



## elkhunter (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm considering buying a jig to do my own fletching. i want one that is reasonably priced. I will only use it to do a dozen arrows a year. Any advice on which model I should get? I am also wondering which brand of fletching is the most durable. Is there are large difference in weight between the different brands?


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... id=0032814

i use that one alot of the time, its easy to use and does a good job.

mark


----------

